# Cat Macros



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Does it piss anyone else off that they are called macros and have worse spelling than the common teenager?! Anyways they please me to to no end so post them now.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - That last one is mean, but funny!


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

:lol I've never seen/heard of cat macros before! I love cute kitties!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:lol :lol :lol Yay haven't seen those before!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I attempted making a few.. just a warning since they suck :b


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

This thread delivers!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

:lol These are great! That last one by moksha - :rofl


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Awesome! the best one is invisible gravity reversal hehe


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

^^ :lol That is so cute! I realized when I was looking at it that I was literally laughing out loud and had my hand over my mouth.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Cat Macros*



mserychic said:


>


ooooommmmggggg :fall


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL did you make those moksha? hahahah

wait you quoted them lol

mserychic did you make those?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Cat Macros*



SilentProphet said:


> mserychic did you make those?


Nope found em on lolcats!


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: re: Cat Macros*



mserychic said:


>


 :lol


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

All of these pictures are hilarious! =D


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Cat Macros*



Veggie1 said:


>


What a sad looking kitten :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

[insert mandatory comment here]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

^ looked like it had teeth at first glance :lol


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

[insert mandatory comment here]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Cat Macros*



mserychic said:


>





mserychic said:


>


hahaahah! :lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Cat Macros*



mserychic said:


>



That is great! :lol


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It pleases me too crotch kittie.. in ways you can only imagine.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Cat Macros*



mserychic said:


> It pleases me too crotch kittie.. in ways you can only imagine.


omg!!! :fall


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:nw :nw :nw Didn't think you'd actually post that one :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

The last two are of my cat Tiger.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yay for homemade macros!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes this is all I do on my Friday nights


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

still one of the best threads ever! :nw


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I has a smell!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:lol :nw Every time I'm feeling down or depressed, I come to this thread to feel better... I really love these. Thank you all for posting them :squeeze :squeeze :nw :nw :boogie :boogie :clap :clap

Keep 'em coming!! :boogie :boogie :boogie :thanks


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

They always cheer me up too :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

:con These are great!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

hahahahahaha anthropomorphized kittie!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Here's some I just made..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol Bob Ross Cat - I like that happy little macro!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mserychic said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAH!!!...you have a dirty mind


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

This thread is great!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

hahaha too cute!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm starting to forget what ones I've posted before :lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

cats = :mushy


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

sonya99 said:


>


:lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

?_?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb I want this kitten! It's so tiny!! ahhh!!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

This thread rocks!!!!


----------



## goofball (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's 40+ pages of some pretty funny ones.
http://icanhascheezburger.com/


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

goofball said:


> Here's 40+ pages of some pretty funny ones.
> http://icanhascheezburger.com/


Yea, like 95% of the macros I post come from there hehe. Hours of fun!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No idea what is going on in this pic but I like it..


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

this is an awesome thread. That gray kitty is so cute it doesn't look real, like if you'd pull its tail it'd squeak '_ma..ma'_


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Kitties are my only pleasure in life haha


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: re: Cat Macros*



mserychic said:


>


This one is the best!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: re: Cat Macros*

This one cat looks a little like a dog!



mserychic said:


>


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Can you tell it's friday night?!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Let's all pretend they put the Soviet in this joke because I think this kittie is adorable!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhh kittie with a spiderweb on its face disturbs me to no end :afr


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Haha. My Jew comment got deleted.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's so sad but I can't stop laughing :lol


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

oh noes hehehe, i'd like to think the photographer rescued the ducklings after that...


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

mama duck's not very smart :b


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

eeee tiny kittens! I would die if I was covered in tiny kittens. I'm prone to cuteness seizures.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mserychic said:


>


hahaha...still the best thread in the world


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

^ *ZZZHA I LOVE THAT ONE ^*


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Kitties.. back with a vengeance!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

lol I love these!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Somehow, Meth Cat makes me laugh _every _time.

Keep 'em coming Kori :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

k :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Methcat's the best :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

lol Busted!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

